# red cherry shrimp in cold water



## fishkeeper1 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi I was planning to buy some RCS and put them in with my goldfish tank but the temp is around 50 degrees. Is that way to cold for them? Will they die? I was planning to put them in a breeders net first.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

Wow you have a chiller to keep it that cold? From what I have heard they are fine at those temps but they probably won't breed.


----------



## fishkeeper1 (Nov 17, 2008)

They are kept in my 3 season room which is quite cold. So its fine if the temp is around let say 40-50 degrees? even if I had some small red cherry shrimps?


----------



## John7429 (Jan 26, 2008)

wow. that's cold.

I can't tell you whether or not they can be in water that cold but... cherry shrimp are like tanks...


----------



## Asgard (Mar 19, 2008)

I keep them outside, kept them even under ice, so low temps are no problem. (breeding stops though). The low temp. will not kill them, your goldfish will!.


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

goldfish do enjoy eating that sort of thing.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

you know you could have a killer cold water salt water setup... random thought


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

Cherry Shrimp thrives in higher temps and low temps could stress and will disrupt any chance of populating. As well as goldfish will eat anything that will fit in their mouth, including shrimp.


----------

